# Jours fériés  en semaines



## Nounou80100 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,  cette année  jr garde une peite fille  4 jours semaine  mais pas regulier selon  le planning  du papa. Il est pompier et il travail 2 jours semaine mais la met 4 quand même.  En novembre le 1 er est férié suis je obligé  de la prendre les 4 autre jours. Le papa travail le jeudi et vendredi. Je ne sais pas si je suis claire. Et la semaine  suivante je suis en vacances.  J a
I décompté  7 semainés de vacances  dans la mensualisation de 32 comment je fait. Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Syl32 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai déjà eu le cas 4 jours par semaine avec planning changeant. La semaine où il y a un jour férié tu ne travailles que les 3 jours restants. Le jour férié compte comme un jour travaillé et payé. Par contre de son côté quand il te donne son planning il faut qu'il sache bien que cette semaine-là il ne doit planifier que 3 jours.


----------



## kikine (13 Octobre 2022)

Syl32 a dit: 


> Bonjour, j'ai déjà eu le cas 4 jours par semaine avec planning changeant. La semaine où il y a un jour férié tu ne travailles que les 3 jours restants. Le jour férié compte comme un jour travaillé et payé. Par contre de son côté quand il te donne son planning il faut qu'il sache bien que cette semaine-là il ne doit planifier que 3 jours.


non il faut une clause bien spécifique pour ça...
les jours de travail sont il fixe?


----------



## Nounou80100 (13 Octobre 2022)

Non pas fixe.


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Octobre 2022)

J'espère que vous avez pensé à noter qu'un jour férié qui tombe dans une semaine de 4 jours comptera comme un jour travaillé ! sinon et bien je dirais que c'est fichu ! à voir les collègues ... si les PE sont corrects ils devraient comprendre mais bon çà c'est autre chose !!!


----------



## Mimipoupina (13 Octobre 2022)

J'ai toujours entendu qu'il fallait une clause spécifique dans le contrat pour bien spécifier qu'en planning variable un jour férié compte pour un jour travaillé... si ce n'est pas clairement noté malheureusement il peut vous donner l'enfant les quatre autres jours


----------



## isa19 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
 oui moi j'ai une clause qui stipule que si 1 jour potentiel tombe sur un jour férié celui-ci compte en temps de travail, donc restera 1 jour de moins à travailler sur la semaine concernée. Si vous n'avez pas de clause les PE peuvent vous faire travailler en ne comptant pas le jour férié.


----------



## Nounou80100 (14 Octobre 2022)

Oui c était stipulé.  Mais je voulais être sûr de moi.  Merci de vos reponse


----------



## pommedamour26 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Moi c'est noté dans mon contrat c'était déjà dedans pour les partiels avec des jours non fixe le férié compte pour un jour travaillé donc l'enfant vient 3 jours au lieu de 4 sinon en fait vont tjs vous la mettre 4 jours même s'il y a un férié comme c'est sur 4 jours ... comme par hasard le jour de repos tombe sur le 5ème jour de la semaine alors que les enfants qui viennent temps plein ne viennent que 4 jours puis forcément ça tombe sur un jour d'accueil pour eux donc c'est normal que celui qui vient que 4 jours ou moins ne viennent que 3 jours


----------

